# Polio certificate delaying Pr



## gsunil1982 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi All , 

I missed taking my polio certificate during My medical examination. I visited Nigeria for a period of 31 days last year.I have the certificate which proves that I took polio vaccination before going to Nigeria.
If i upload that certificate , will it work or my PR is bound to be delayed since I did not take my certificate during Medical examination.. Any expert opinion wud help.

Thanks
sunil Guntuku


----------

